# pics off boar mounts



## HawgWild23 (Feb 17, 2010)

I am going on a hog hunt and if I kill a boar I want to get him mounted but don't know if I should have it mounted with mouth open or closed. Never seen one with the mouth closed just wondering if any one had pictures of one with mouth open and or closed so I could see what I might like better.   Thanks Matt


----------



## hoghunter102 (Feb 17, 2010)

heres a nice little boar that was mounted hope it helps.


----------



## SELFBOW (Feb 17, 2010)

Did 1 each way. The closed mouth was actually a sow my then 10 yr old shot w xbow.


----------



## Millyville Hunter (Feb 17, 2010)

Here are few mounts of mine-


----------



## hoghunter102 (Feb 17, 2010)

i think the boars look better with there mouthes  open


----------



## curdogsforhogs (Feb 17, 2010)

More realistic with mouth closed..think that is the way I will go when I finally decide to put one on the wall, Just needs good cutters to be as impressive that way


----------



## Jester896 (Feb 17, 2010)

curdogsforhogs said:


> more realistic with mouth closed..think that is the way i will go when i finally decide to put one on the wall, just needs good cutters to be as impressive that way



x2


----------



## HawgWild23 (Feb 18, 2010)

I like both ways but lot of good looking hogs


----------



## Millyville Hunter (Feb 18, 2010)

main thing to look for is a good taxidermist that knows how to mount a hog properly. i have seen alot of hogs that just look silly and don't have that grungy aggressive look that they need. I believe a hog mount should give a picture of how bad they really are and how dangerous these north american rhinos can be.


----------



## big country rnr (Feb 18, 2010)

Buddy sears Taxadermy in Brunswick GA did mine he is good and puts the slobber and all on the mouth and hair! He only charges 450 and does work for walmart and others all over the US.


----------



## chris1990 (Feb 18, 2010)

anybody have any full body mounts


----------



## bigreddwon (Feb 18, 2010)

Some good lookin mounts there. The coat on Buckbacks is really nice, the cutters on MillyVilles and gotta love the slobber on Big counrtys!


----------

